

Hacking applied to Speedrunning, Half Life:Opposing Force - deletes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZzQ74hNbRU

======
shocks
Speedrunning is fascinating! I've always wondered how they figure these tricks
out. Thanks!

~~~
deletes
I have seen a lot of speedrun videos, and this is the best one ever. I had to
post it.

